# Maltese fabric!



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

This is my find of the day! I don't know what I'll do with it yet. Suggestions anyone? I'm thinking Bella will probably get some sort of new bed, or maybe a blanket. I'm so excited I just can't decide. Excuse the bad pic, I have a new camera and we're not get along perfectly just yet.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Tiffany,

I also bought that fabric, but because it's flannel, I'm going to make some blankets/quilts out of it. I thought it was darling too!!!!

Lynn


----------



## Lainey & Martin (Jul 23, 2007)

Looks like a poodle.


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

OMG! That is just too adorable!!! I'm going to have to see if I can find some of that! If you don't mind me asking, where did you find it?


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

> OMG! That is just too adorable!!! I'm going to have to see if I can find some of that! If you don't mind me asking, where did you find it?[/B]



Believe it or not I got it at Walmart!! I was walking to the back of the store for something and it just jumped out at me.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> This is my find of the day! I don't know what I'll do with it yet. Suggestions anyone? I'm thinking Bella will probably get some sort of new bed, or maybe a blanket. I'm so excited I just can't decide. Excuse the bad pic, I have a new camera and we're not get along perfectly just yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so cute! Too bad it's so girly--I could never justify making anything for Ollie with that!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Got mine from ebay.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

If it's flannel, pajamas would be adorable IMO!


----------



## MelanieJ (Mar 20, 2007)

I also think it looks like a Poodle.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

PJ's would be super cute!!



> If it's flannel, pajamas would be adorable IMO![/B]


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Tiffany I have the same fabric. I'm going to make pjs and a blankey for Matilda,


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

That's darling, Angelynn! I think it looks like a rather messy maltese
because of the bow. It would make a precious bed or you could make
cute stuffed balls or hearts out of it and sell them to us. :brownbag:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> I also think it looks like a Poodle.[/B]


Looks like a Maltese to me!




> Tiffany I have the same fabric. I'm going to make pjs and a blankey for Matilda,[/B]


You'll have to post pictures!

I'd love some jammies for Lady! :biggrin:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

> so cute! Too bad it's so girly--I could never justify making anything for Ollie with that![/B]


You could always make your daughters a little blanket or somehting! Just a thought!


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

I love it!!! :wub: Sooooo cute! :wub:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Karli and I need a stroller pad for our pink stroller. That would be cute fabric for one.


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

Is it flannel or cotton?
If it's cotton, I think a grooming apron would be so cute!


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

It's flannel. It's feels soft and cuddly and honestly I just want to curl up in it. I think I'm gonna make Bella a bed. She had a horribly ugly flannel thing that I recently had to throw away because she loved it to its death. The thing had just fallen to pieces. I'd make her something to wear but the print is so big I don't think you'd see much of it by the time I got it on her. 

It doesn't look like a poodle to me. I don't really seeing it being a perfect Maltese either. They probably wanted to keep it pretty neutral to make it appeal to more people. It does however look so much like Bella after she gets a bath. Her hair is really fluffy and doesn't really know what to do so it just sticks out everywhere just like the one on the fabric.


----------



## Lainey & Martin (Jul 23, 2007)

The tail says 'poodle' to me.

does it say anything on the selvedge?


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

> The tail says 'poodle' to me.
> 
> does it say anything on the selvedge?[/B]



Nope, just pretty much gives the copyright and manufacturer.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

some friends of mine emailed me and told me about the fabric they called it right maltese


----------



## Lainey & Martin (Jul 23, 2007)

I found it on eBay:

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-1-5-Yds-Cotton-Fla...1QQcmdZViewItem



NEW 1.5 Yds Cotton Flannel Fabric Princess Poodle


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> I found it on eBay:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-1-5-Yds-Cotton-Fla...1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ...



Maltese get mistaken for Poodles all the time. No way is that a Poodle with that pretty long hair and face. In artwork, anyway, Poodles are always pictured in the traditonal Poodle cut, like this:

[attachment=25980oodlesPink.jpg]

If the print is too big for doggie pajamas, anybody want to make me me a pair of Maltese pajamas?


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Cute fabric!  I'll have to look for it at my walmart. It reminds me of my little Abbey in her puppy cut!!  I have two good friends that have toy poodles & it doesn't look like them to me ~ other than the tail. If I find it I'll make a blanket out of it 'cause Abbey loves to be covered up in her bed, plus I'm not talented enough to make anything else!! :smpullhair: 

Let us know what you decide to make with it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ptarana (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh too bad it`s not cotton. I make quilted purses. Would love to find some 100% cotton maltese fabric.


----------



## Lainey & Martin (Jul 23, 2007)

Anyone know the manufacturer? I want to contact them and see if it comes in other colours - got a baby quilt in the planning stage and a selection of colours would be adorable.


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

Cute. Girly.
:biggrin:


----------



## Lainey & Martin (Jul 23, 2007)

Now *THIS* is Maltese fabric!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Dog-Dogs-poodle-pink-p...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> Now *THIS* is Maltese fabric!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Dog-Dogs-poodle-pink-p...1QQcmdZViewItem[/B]



Have you seen the dress that Lynn (Lacie and Tilly's Mom) made from that fabric? :wub: 



[attachment=26008rettypoochesdress.jpg]


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I saw this fabric today at Walmart for only $2.57 per yard!! That's a steal. Again, too bad there's no boyish colors...Right now Ollie is sleeping on a fleece pillow that I made for him to custom fit inside his crate. It's a cowboy/cowgirl pattern BUT...The way I cut the fabric all you can see is the cowGIRLS and they are saying "Cowgirl up!" LOL! Poor Ollie.....


----------



## Ptarana (Jul 12, 2006)

I have a purse out of that fabric also...LOL


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

That fabric looks like my little Lady Arabella . Sarah


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I think it would make a darling blanket or maybe cute around the doggie and make a doggie shaped pillow.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> I also think it looks like a Poodle.[/B]


 :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: i thought it was a C-A-T! :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: 
(not to offend anyone, lol. the buttercup couldn't be FURTHER from maltese standard, believe me LOL)

either way, it's very cute and i could see it as a doggy bed cover or a pillow cover or even a crate cover in a cute girly room.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Maltese? Poodle? Sophie said "it's me - I am a Maltese Poodle." :HistericalSmiley: I thought it looked kind of like a cat myself - in the face. Either way it's really cute.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I still vote for a flannel nightgown for mommy! I love my flannels in the winter.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

I just did an ebay search for Maltese fabric and found this!<a href="http://cgi.ebay.com/Maltese-fabric-pet-bed-ADORABLE_W0QQitemZ330158368794QQihZ014QQcategoryZ66770QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcdZViewItem" target="_blank">
</a><a href="http://cgi.ebay.com/Maltese-fabric-pet-bed-ADORABLE_W0QQitemZ330158368794QQihZ014QQcategoryZ66770QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcdZViewItem" target="_blank">http
://cgi.ebay.com/Maltese-fabric-pet-bed...QQcmdZViewItem
</a>
I think it looks great as a bed!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> I just did an ebay search for Maltese fabric and found this!<a href="http://cgi.ebay.com/Maltese-fabric-pet-bed-ADORABLE_W0QQitemZ330158368794QQihZ014QQcategoryZ66770QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcZViewItem" target="_blank">
> </a><a href="http://cgi.ebay.com/Maltese-fabric-pet-bed-ADORABLE_W0QQitemZ330158368794QQihZ014QQcategoryZ66770QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcZViewItem" target="_blank">http
> ://cgi.ebay.com/Maltese-fabric-pet-bed...QQcmdZViewItem
> </a>
> I think it looks great as a bed![/B]


Oh, that is great as a bed!


----------



## Lainey & Martin (Jul 23, 2007)

Still looking for the manufacturer.

anyone??


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

I want to make pajamas out of it for ME!!!! It's adorable may ask where you found the fabric?

Leslie


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

> I want to make pajamas out of it for ME!!!! It's adorable may ask where you found the fabric?
> 
> Leslie[/B]



I think she said she found it at Walmart I don't think our Walmart even carries fabrics anymore but I am going to be looking. I haven't sewn in years but I might could make one of those tie blankets out of it.


----------

